# To Fire or not to Fire...that is the question?



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

I bought an ipad months ago...long before word of the Fire ever came out. Recently, I walked into Best Buy to check out the Fire and fell in love with the size and portability. So my question: has anyone had the iPad and the Fire? If so, which do you like best?


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I caved a couple of days ago and purchased a Fire even though I already own an iPad...I made the mistake of playing with one at Target and my resolve went out the window.

So far, IMO the iPad overall is the better device but the Fire does win on portability.  Hopefully Amazon will listen to customer feedback and make some much needed improvements (The carousel needs to die IMO   ).  

In the meantime, it is nice to have a tablet that can do the few things the iPad can't. Having both the iPad and the Fire is like having the best of both worlds.

If I had to choose only one, I would probably go with the iPad for now.


----------



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

I appreciate the input. I also read an article in the NYT about a lot of bugs the fire has--something about the touch screen not being responsive enough and a few other issues. If I know Amazon, though, they'll have those fixed in no time. But man...I sure do love the size.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

We have a ipad in the house and I have the Fire. I never really knew what to do with the Ipad other than to play Angry birds.  
The sites I like to stream don't work on the Ipad, I guess because of flash so it was never as useful for me. Hubby takes it to work anyway most days. I guess it depends what you are trying to do. 

I love my Fire, I never had any of the response issues others do. I also love the Carousel and I hope they keep it and just give others the options. Its like my own time machine, makes it quick for me to switch between stuff and see what I had been doing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't find the response issues that the NYT article talked about, either.  I have an iPad 1 and a Fire, both bought on release day (the two being the only release day devices I've ever gotten).  I consider them complementary devices with some overlap.  The iPad is really my primary computing device these days.  I got the Fire as a media consumption device, for its ability to view sites and media the iPad doesn't (though that wasn't a huge problem for me) and also for its portability for those times when the iPad is too big.  I can actually fit the Fire in a jacket pocket if necessary.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an iPad 1 and now the Fire.  After the initial newness wore off, I haven't used the iPad much.  It just doesn't warrant the price.  I see myself using the Fire more.  Size, therefore portability, of it is a big factor.  And the definitely lower price.  Right now, I see myself replacing current Fire with upgrades in the future.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Drew 
I have an iPad1 and a Fire.  I've tried from before the Fire was released to make it an "either or" situation, promising myself that I would only keep one of the devices and sell the other.  Sadly, it just doesn't work for me.  There are things I like to do on the iPad, apps that aren't available on the Fire.  I don't use the iPad much but the things I use it for are only available on the iPad or on the iPhone but the phone screen is too small for doing things like spreadsheets and writing in a journal.  But as Betsy, I think it was, said...  the Fire is my toy.  Serious computing I use my desk top.  For reading I still prefer e-ink, namely the Baby Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have both. My iPad is basically a replacement for my laptop (which I almost never use anymore) When I first got the Fire I wasn't sure how often I would use it because I use my iPad constantly, but I use the Fire quite a bit.  I mainly use it for watching TV shows/movies and a few other things. It's handy to have it when I need to keep the BRATs entertained. I can keep my iPad and hand over the Fire so they can play a game or watch a movie.


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

my husband has an ipad 1 and I just recently had the opportunity to play with a fire we got my parents for christmas.  Right after we got it, I ran over my k3. I recently ordered the fire for myself, but am worried I'll miss the e ink and light slim feel of the k3, so I'm thinking either a baby kindle or a refurbished kindle keyboard is in the future, I'll see how it goes with the fire.  I enjoyed playing around with the fire, although our internet isn't any good for streaming anything, so I can't try out the movies or tv shows.  Currently, since my kindle is gone, I am reading on the ipad and so far it isn't bad.  I had heard the fire weighs as much as the ipad, but I thinkt he ipad (first gen) is heavier. I ordered a case for the fire, we'll see how heavy it is in a case.
vickie


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

I also had the iPad 1.  I didn't use the iPad to it's fullest and liked the size of the FIRE.  All in all, I have been completely happy with the purchase and don't miss or regret selling the Apple product.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Because I *do* use the iPad pretty much to the fullest, the main temptation for me on the Fire was its size; second was the ease of streaming/downloading Amazon content, since we're already longtime Prime members.

But: the battery life sucks, compared to the iPad OR e-ink. And no 3G, so the portability factor is significantly lessened. Meanwhile, getting Amazon-procured music downloaded to the iThings is a nuisance, but doable. Getting Amazon video is impossible...but I'd rather watch that on the TV anyway, so I think I'll probably pick up a Roku before the month is out. And I picked up the Kindle Touch instead, since the battery on that far outlasts the iPad. Now that I've finally found a decent e-reader light, I've even given up reading on the iPad at night.

Having watched this forum and others closely, I think I made the right decision in skipping this particular device. I'd reconsider though if they come out with a Fire 2, with better battery life and 3G/unlocked or world GSM capability (happy to pay month to month for it, just as on the iPad). The size makes it an appealing adjunct to the iPad...but only if I can connect with it anywhere.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Andrew Kaufman said:


> I appreciate the input. I also read an article in the NYT about a lot of bugs the fire has--something about the touch screen not being responsive enough and a few other issues. If I know Amazon, though, they'll have those fixed in no time. But man...I sure do love the size.


I have both - I much prefer reading on the Fire because of the smaller screen size. I love that I can slip it into my purse. The Fire's screen isn't quite as responsive as the iPad's, but not enough that it's an issue for me. I've never used the iPad a lot, it tends to be in spurts for me. I usually grab my iPhone first. But I seem to pick up the Fire daily for one thing or another (or lots of things). And for reading in bed at night. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fastdogs said:


> my husband has an ipad 1 and I just recently had the opportunity to play with a fire we got my parents for christmas. Right after we got it, I ran over my k3. I recently ordered the fire for myself, but am worried I'll miss the e ink and light slim feel of the k3, so I'm thinking either a baby kindle or a refurbished kindle keyboard is in the future, I'll see how it goes with the fire. I enjoyed playing around with the fire, although our internet isn't any good for streaming anything, so I can't try out the movies or tv shows. Currently, since my kindle is gone, I am reading on the ipad and so far it isn't bad. I had heard the fire weighs as much as the ipad, but I thinkt he ipad (first gen) is heavier. I ordered a case for the fire, we'll see how heavy it is in a case.
> vickie


Wait, you ran over your K2??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wait, you ran over your K2??


No, she ran over her K3. 

Wait!  You ran over your K3? Have you called Kindle CS? You should even if it's totally your fault and way out of warranty.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I have both and have been impressed so far with the Fire.  Video looks terrific and the portability was a major draw for me as well.  My iPad has almost totally replaced my laptop for day-to-day non-work use.  I use both every day.  I find the iPad screen to be more responsive though.  I hope the update they are planning for the Fire addresses that.  I could take or leave the carousel.  It's not my favorite thing, but not a deal-breaker either.  I do still prefer my K3 for book reading.  I don't see that changing.  Magazines on the iPad or Fire look great.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

I have a K2, iPad 2 and a Fire. I use my iPad for work and as a laptop substitute but I love my Fire for play. It's easier to carry around in my bag and it's easier to read on it than you might think, especially with the sepia background.


----------

